# The OFFICIAL Great Canadian Guitar Forum Story Thread!!!!!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's how this goes: I post something, then the next person posts what happens next in the story, and so on and so on. Try and make it make sense, and if someone else gets to the next one before you, just edit it blank, or redo it so it refers to the last post.
Basically, Just tell a story by each person adding three words at a time. 
*YOU CAN ONLY ADD 3 WORDS MAX AT A TIME!*

no profanity or offensive content please!

ok, let's start.

"There was once..."


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

an intoxicated raccoon


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Who's name was


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Edward Van Halen


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

he was very


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

intoxicated and smelly


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

and looked like


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Keith Richards' son.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

which worked at...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

a place called


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

guitar centre and...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

fish bait emporium.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

One day after work...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

was finished he


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

smoked crack and


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

did three backflips


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

landing face first.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Embarrassed he quickly


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

covered his crack


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

all the while...


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

avoiding eye contact with ...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

a hottt girl named...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hosey Rosey who


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

was the ex girlfriend of ...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Dave Mustaine which...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

was very horrible


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

looking and smelly


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

So, taking his courage ...


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

he ran over


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

a centipede crossing


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

sweet home alabama


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

while eating a...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

a keylime pie


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and sipping on


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

a tequila sunrise while


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

soloing on a


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

frankensteined kramer guitar


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

that vaguely resembled


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

pete townshend's mother....


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

`s buttocks. But then


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

David Lee Roth ...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

began to sing 


editied due to the strict rules of the thread, usually I fart in the general direction of rules but


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

Sammy Hagar came


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

out of the closet...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

....and then...


(only used up 2 words 'cause some peaple are cheating LOL)

cheers
RIFF


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

had the audacity..


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

to break wind


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> opened his mouth to sing and emptied the room, but


sneakypete, just cause you're in japan, doesn't mean you get to use not 3 but 10 words... lol, you didn't read the instructions did ya?


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

in my face


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

instructions?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

OH...THOSE instructions...no I didn`t read em. OK...back to the show...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> OH...THOSE instructions...no I didn`t read em. OK...back to the show...


so teletubbies attacked....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

but Eddie was


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

high on heroine


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

but down on


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

his luck

[...had to add something...post too short]


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

....Fender offered,


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

to resurrect Leo


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

But Valeri Bertinelli...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

likes guitar players


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

with short fingers.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

eddie's crack house


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

an explosion,


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

rocked the neighborhood...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

so the cops


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

gave Eddie a


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

blow up doll


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

that looked like...


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

david lee roth


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

... in drag.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Eddie loved


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

it so much


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

He invited Joan Rivers


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

to blow the doll


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jcayer said:


> to blow the doll


 Stones


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

hum, blow in the sense of inflate...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

up with dynamite


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

but she said


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

eat my poo


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

with plastic chopsticks


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

wrapped in celophane.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Eddie was jealous


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

of Alex Trebek's....


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

indifference to guitars


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

`cause he plays


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

the bologna picollo


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

"Great Googly Moogly!"


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

was heard above


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

when Joan Rivers ...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

latest facelift went


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

down on the


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

lap of eddie


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

`s worn jeans


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

and boots, meanwhile


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Eddie's dog...


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

humped michael anthony


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

. Janet Jackson's nipple


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

made an appearance


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

by peaking its


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

media coverage in


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!! 100 Posts!!!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

_...100 posts ..._


*stamps ....*


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

nipples ofthe stars


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

were destroyed by...


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

slayer the badger


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

using a ...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

set of dentures


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and a gold


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

spork which looked


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

like eddie's pipe


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

. Peanutbutter sandwiches


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

were scattered among


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

the beachcombers


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

who were just...


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

shooting eddie's smack


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

until Bruno Gerussi*


---------------------------
*n.b., Canadian content


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

broke wind again.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

in the face


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

of some old


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

lady that said


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Bruno, You should ...


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

not eat beans


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

for breakfast because ...


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

you will fart


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

which will explode...


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

outwards towards your


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

girlfriend who is..


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

david lee roth

(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

but nobody knew that...

(sorry about 4 words)


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Dave dug sweatyassfarts


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

he's an Eproctophiliac


(fart fetishism )


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

by proffession


----------

